

BFS vs. Mainline Scheduler: Discussion - bwag
http://www.pubbs.net/kernel/200909/76667/

======
btilly
Having read through the entire (long) discussion, the main takeaway was that
setting NO-NEW-FAIR-SLEEPERS caused all of the complaints actual users had
about the mainline kernel stuttering, causing frames in videos to skip, etc to
all go away. One one system you could enable it with

echo NO-NEW-FAIR-SLEEPERS > /sys/kernel/debug/sched-features

but on another system it was

echo NO-NEW-FAIR-SLEEPERS > /debug/sched-features

Perhaps those two commands do the same thing? Anyways if you're using Linux as
a desktop, and you are unhappy with the current scheduler, you should try that
as it seems to help a lot of people.

~~~
vinutheraj
Well if you can't find the file sched_features in /sys/kernel/debug or in
/debug you can mount it using -

    
    
      sudo mount -t debugfs none /sys/kernel/debug
    

and then proceed to doing the echo thing.

Atleast for me, in Ubuntu 8.10 this directory wasn't mounted automatically !

------
wmf
Looks like a dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=886222>

------
jerome_etienne
this long term ingo vs con hostility is a good example of how human feeling
interacts with technical matters.

It is all public so hopefully we may learn from it

